# ENGINEER'S CONCEPTS



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 28, 2005)

Nice.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 28, 2005)

Doesnt look like you'd be able to carry more than a few dozen passengers..... And my God, what a gas guzzler.....


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

But it would probably get them there fast!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 28, 2005)

It's for the Saudi Family - the family on one side, the mistresses on the other!


----------



## evangilder (Jul 28, 2005)

Wouldn't the mistress side require more space though?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

haha that's brilliant!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

Interesting


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

I WOULD THINK IT WOULD BE EXTREMELY FUCK ING NOISEY AS WELL!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

i'm curious though, the exaust still seems to be coming from the rear of the cabins.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2005)

MAGIC!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 29, 2005)

now there's a smiley i aint seen in a while.......


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 29, 2005)

8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

Its actually from a game called Diablo that I play...


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2005)

Interesting concept, though to me that looks as if it has been photoshopped, anyone else think so?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm thinkin', yeah.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 29, 2005)

You mean it isnt photoshopped!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 30, 2005)

they've done a bloody good job though.........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2005)

It was - you could see the reflection of the wing in the front of the engine cowl.


----------



## HealzDevo (Jul 31, 2005)

Also if you look at the Cabins on the Pylons there are four cabin crew (Pilot X2 Co-Pilot X2). This as well as the fact of the shine on the plane, the general lines up the top does give the impression that this image is definitely not genuine. Such a plane with a turbine that big would never be able to carry the necessary fuel.


----------



## evangilder (Jul 31, 2005)

Ummm, I am pretty darn sure that it was posted as a joke.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Ummm, I am pretty darn sure that it was posted as a joke.



Eric - you know me too well!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

he's not eric


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes he is...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

he's evan........

and i don't care what his real name is!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Sophisticated, polite people address people by their real names...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 31, 2005)

yes, yes they do..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 31, 2005)

cheddar cheese said:


> Sophisticated, polite people address people by their real names...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jul 31, 2005)

Ah, I see where youre coming from now! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Eric, Evan, I answer to both. Although it is funny because I work with a guy named Evan. My first day, someone called out his name and I answered out of habit!


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Your lucky Evan I normally never get called Lee at work its usually far more basic, same as on this web site really


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Hmmm...I didn't think it got more basic than the single syllable word! Although my brother-in-law, who is from Stoke-on-Trent is named Craig. I usually call him the cheeky git!  He knows I mean it in jest.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

You old sod or fatso is In fashion at the moment for me but I give as good as I get


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> You old sod or fatso is In fashion at the moment for me but I give as good as I get


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

hehe, you have a good sense of humour, trackend. I'm sure you take it all in stride. I'm sure you keep your pecker up and give it back to those plonkers!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 1, 2005)

If he had his pecker up he'd be using it all the time, and that's just plain ing in todays society. 

I'm known as Carts...and you don't need to know why.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Im known as fish eye, and you dont need to know why either.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

A few names don't mean squat to me but take the piss out of any one less fortunate than most of us or of the guys who served in past or present conflicts or even worse deride the ones who made the ultimate sacrifice for their nations and my view and tone may change a bit there's only been one c**t on here that I have no respect for but I don't have to converse with them or acknowledge their existence its easy to threaten or say what you will or will not do to them that's just fantasy its easy to be a tough guy on a PC keyboard the likes of Les, Adler, Evan ,Skim ,FBJ and many others have all done their bit so have nothing to prove and have earned a bit of respect. That's why we have the freedom to sit here and type a load of shit like I and many of us normally do. 

OK waffle over with go on CC why are you called fish eye, at junior school I was know as Miles with the piles. Not that I had hemorrhoids I just was crap at running and looked like id shit myself


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Well...I had a bad case of hayfever when when I was about 6 or 7, and my eye formed this glaze on the top of it which magnified it made it look about 3 times bigger than it should do  Or course I forgot about it until earlier this year it cropped up into a conversation and what do you know, lots of people call me fish eye


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 1, 2005)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Good post, trackend. I totally agree, disparaging anyone's service to their country is a no-no. I don't care if they were a cook or a sniper. There aren't any jobs that are unimportant in the service and anyone who did it deserves to be respected for that.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry if i went off on a bit of a tangent guys. 
Thats a bummer CC but I dare say you can live with the odd piss take if you couldn't you wouldnt have lasted ten seconds on here


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

What really annoys people is when they take the piss outta me and I just accept it and say "Yeah I know, So what?"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 1, 2005)

Good God man we are british!! it takes more than someone taking the piss to knock us down!! Waht's more we in Britian have a somewhat unique ability to take the piss out of ourselves and laugh!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 1, 2005)

Actually there are Americans that do as well, Lanc. Some are here, although some others could learn to grow a sense of humor.


----------



## trackend (Aug 1, 2005)

Well I'm noted as a miserable sod I just put on a humorous facade in order to better transatlantic relations so bollocks to you all I'm off too bed.
Thinking of all those fancy words has given me a bonce ache.


----------



## HealzDevo (Dec 4, 2006)

Could be though, why the UK has declined so thoroughly... That and leaders who were too keen to get rid of the overseas colonies...


----------



## saltlakespitfire (Dec 7, 2006)

Speaking of overseas colonies I 'am from one of them and at the RCGC(Royal Calcutta Golf club) you find still find comments like "Topping old bean" , "ripping fellow" and the like


----------

